# Sookie update



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

Sookie recently had to have her eye removed and she's still recovering from that. Last week was her follow up where I told the vet that she's been wheezing and making noises she doesn't normally make. Some of it was probably due to the fact that she now couldn't see and was disoriented and not feeling well but I knew the wheezing wasn't normal. He checked her lungs and said she was fine. Well, It's been a week and last night I had to bring her to the emergency clinic because she was very lethargic, couldn't breathe very well and was just not good. Turns out she has the beginning stages of pneumonia. I saw a different vet who was much nicer ( and a lot more willing to help me out with the cost of everything). She put Sookie in an oxygen box with a nebulizer/ventilator and that seemed to make her a little better. But I couldn't afford to keep her there overnight so she's home and on three medications. Basically, she's been gulping for air since she cant breathe well and that's causing her to have gas in her gut which is putting pressure on her lungs. She has some stuff in her lungs but the vet assured me she should make a full recovery since they caught it early. But today she's still not her normal self and still hasn't eaten or anything. I've been giving her water through a syringe for the past few days because she wont drink. Needless to say, I'm very worried but I'm trying to stay positive. 

Has anyone else had a hedgie that recovered from this sort of thing? I just feel so bad for her. She's gone through a lot and her tiny body is definitely tired.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm sorry Sookie's dealing with so much! You're clearly doing your best for your little one and she's lucky to have you. I haven't had experience with pneumonia, but getting it early on sounds like a good thing. Was it just last night that she hasn't eaten? Or has it been longer? If she's not eating on her own, unfortunately you're going to have to syringe-feed her as well. She needs to keep food in her if she's going to stand a chance of getting better. Here's the syringe-feeding sticky with information on how and what to use - http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/foru...yringing-tutorial-syringe-feeding-sticky.html


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you! That's a big help because I wasn't sure how to do it. I hope she can keep it down though, because she's been spitting up stuff and her little body is definitely tired.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah, she's going through a lot, poor girl.  Make sure she stays extra warm so her body doesn't have to worry about that, and keep her food & water close to her bed, as that may encourage her to go to both on her own once she starts feeling better. If you notice she becomes tired quickly or starts to have trouble breathing during a feeding session, keep it short & sweet, and just have more feeding sessions in order to get enough food into her. Since you mentioned her gasping for breath & having trouble breathing, make extra sure that you go slowly and give her plenty of breaks while feeding so she doesn't aspirate any food. Ditto with water. Personally in this situation, I would go with small syringes for feeding, though I've seen a lot of people say that large syringes are easier for them since they don't have to refill. But I tried a 5ml syringe & an even larger one for feeding Lily during her last couple of weeks - I had a much harder time controlling how fast the food came out with both because the plunger would stick, then shoot forward & she'd get a ton of food all at once. I ended up switching to using 1ml syringes, and I just filled several of them up before we started so I could go right from one to another. But you might not have as much trouble as I did with a larger syringe, so it just depends. Just wanted to mention! 

Also, it seems like it may be worth asking the vet for something like Carnivore Care or Hills A/D rather than using some of the other soft food methods mentioned in the stickies. Both CC & A/D are meant for syringing to sick pets and are high calorie & meant to be pretty appetizing for pets that aren't wanting to eat. Both of those would probably be good things for your situation.

Good luck and please keep us updated on how Sookie is doing. I'll be sending you guys lots of good thoughts.


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks so much! I've been using the extra syringes the vet gave me for her meds (at this point I have around 12). I'm not sure what size they are but they're pretty small. So far she's only been able to eat half of one because she threw up the rest. At least it's something. The vet said something about giving her a tiny bit of honey on her lips to get her blood sugar up but she said the baby food should do the trick in the meantime. I mixed some chicken, sweet potatoes and apples for now (I found a recipe on the link you gave me). How often should I give it to her? I hate to wake her up too much because she breathes so much better when she's sleeping. I think for now I'll just have to give her a little at a time until she can keep it down and breathe a little easier. It seemed to help though because she tried to walk around a little while after I gave it to her. I guess slow and steady. Thanks for keeping her in your thoughts! She needs it  will keep you guys updated.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm not sure for how often...The advice I was given when Lily was going downhill was for every mL you get into them, you can wait that number of hours before you feed again. But given she needs her rest too, I'm not sure if waking her every hour would really be helpful. Maybe every 2-3 hours? I'm sure you have class and/or work to deal with too, but just feed her right before you leave & right when you get home, which is what I did with Lily. I also woke a couple times in the night to try & feed her when it was more natural for her to be awake. 

What medications is she getting? I wonder if any of them might cause nausea and be the reason for her throwing up? Did the vet mention any side effects like that? Or maybe it's from having not eaten for a while or she choked? Hopefully she's able to keep more down soon.


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

She was spitting up prior to this diagnosis. I think it might be because she's using her throat to breathe a little and she chokes a bit. I did get a whole syringe down and I'm going to leave her until the morning. She's a little overwhelmed and wheezing now so I want her to calm down. She's on Baytril, Aminophyllin, and Metoclopramide. I know Baytril is the antibiotic, one of them is supposed to get rid of the gas in her belly and the other to treat her lungs, I think.


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

Though, I am worried I may have fed her too much too quickly. She spit up white foam. It may be annointing since it's baby food but I don't think it is since she usually spreads it when she does that but I'm not sure. She's not doing too good right now so I hope she makes it until I can call the vet tomorrow. My other problem is that, I know I can bring her to the vet so they can give her better treatments but I can't afford it. I'm torn. I just don't have the money but I don't want her to die, either.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm sorry you guys are going through this.  Are you on any social media sites? If so, it might be worth a try to ask for donations for the vet bills. It's not allowed on the forum here other than for confirmed rescues, but maybe you'll have some sympathetic friends/family/followers on Facebook, Twitter, Tumblr? 

Please let us know how she's doing today. I hope the vet can offer some advice when you call them.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm a little unclear, so apologies if you have already answered this. Have you talked to the vet about the spitting up? Ask if something to settle the stomach would help. For instance pepcid. I've had hedgehogs who were vomiting and have used pepcid with them to help settle their stomachs. This is the over the counter drug. There are also other medications a doctor can prescribe that may soothe the stomach as well.

Also, she may not be tolerating the baytril. Baytril is a great antibiotic, but it can be very tough on the stomach and GI. Vomiting is a possible side effect of it. As is diarrhea. Which can lead to dehydration and a wealth of other problems.

Does she seem dehydrated? Pinch the skin on her back, if it doesn't return to its normal position quickly, she's dehydrated and could use a subq of fluids.


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

I told the doctor about the vomiting and spitting up but kept her on Baytril. She is dehydrated so I've been giving her water through a syringe every few hours. But I'm going to take her back to the vet today because I don't think she's improving


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Good luck. Its tough being in your position, been there too many times. All you can do is do your best and try to make the right decisions for them. 

I'd highly recommend asking about a sub-q of fluids though. If you are comfortable with injecting fluids, you can even ask if they will send you home with a supply. Its not expensive. I have seen hedgehogs who I was certain were going to die on me spring back but only after we got them rehydrated. A sub-q is the best method for getting that done quickly. I'll also note that it can take more than 1 sub-q before they really improve if they are seriously dehydrated or not keeping fluids down.


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

I'll ask the vet about it today, thanks for the recommendation! I hope she can pull through this.


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm so heartbroken. Today, Sookie passed away. She wasn't getting better no matter what we did to help her. We tried everything there was but her little body was just too tired to fight anymore. I will miss her forever


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm so very sorry.  You tried so hard to take care of your little girl and she was very, very lucky to have you. She knew she was loved. I'm sending you lots of hugs and good thoughts tonight and in the coming days. *hugs* RIP little Sookie, keep an eye on your mama. We'll all miss hearing about you, but I'm glad you're no longer struggling.


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you <3 I wish I could hold her again. Its been one exact week now.


----------

